# Challenges of pregnancy and baby over 35?



## BunnyN

Our first is 3 months old now. I'll soon be 34 so don't quite belong in this forum yet but we would like to start trying for #2 before too long (and I'd love a #3, but we'll have to see about that). It seems very likely that I'll be having at least one baby over 35. I know that things don't change overnight when you turn 35 but realistically there are going to be certain challenges the older you get. My mum had her 3rd baby at 36 and she found it physically very hard but I know everyone is different. I would love it if you lovely ladies would share your experiences as to what has been easier than you expected and especially what you have found a challenge.


----------



## sun

Well I don't know the difference, but my pregnancies and births were very easy. Most people I know had kids in their 30s, many over 35 and some in their 40s. I actually only know 1 or 2 people who were in their 20s, and their pregnancies didn't really seem any different from mine. The only challenge I have now is I was diagnosed with a medical issue that makes this pregnancy high risk - but it's not age related.


----------



## MonyMony

I was pregnant at 22, 31, 37, and 38. I have found being pregnant after 35 to be different than when I was younger. I'm just more tired, and I get migraines and headaches more easily. Also, my body doesn't seem to want to return to its previous shape without giving me a really hard time.

But that is compensated by being more chill about things too. Been there, done that attitude helps a lot. And I do think I've learned more patience.

As with anything, there are pros and cons and eveyone gives different weight to certain factors.


----------



## Storm1jet2

I had my first at 36 and for the next I will be 38, nothing to compare it to but its been ok!


----------



## Larkspur

I had my first at 36 and now pregnant with second at 37. To be honest, everything on the physical side has been easier than I expected!

My first pregnancy was a dream, no morning sickness, no complications, the worst thing was Restless Legs Syndrome in the final weeks (oh, and some weird nosebleeds in the last four days), but otherwise I couldn't have asked for a better pregnancy. Birth was smooth (at a birthing centre), no epidural. 

Recovery was fine, I lost the pregnancy weight completely by six months and am now in great shape. 

I am definitely pretty chilled and feel very confident about my choices as a mother; it helps to be financially secure as well. 

Can't really say if it's easier than it would have been when younger, but I've found the experience fine. Of course there are hard bits but I think that's common to all mothers, regardless of age.


----------



## AnneD

I fell pregnant at 36 and gave birth at 37. No problems at all. I had prenatal depression and now have postnatal, but this is due to other things.


----------



## SwissMiss

I had my first at 30, second at 32 and now this one at 35. I def have the 'been there done that' attitude and not much freaks me out pregnancy wise anyway. I had it much rougher with morning sickness, heartburn and FATIGUE but I'm not sure if that's my age or having two young kids at home... :shrug: 
It's still my favourite 'life stage' (being pg, having kids) though! :thumbup: :cloud9: I'd keep going after this one too, but finances must...  :(
xxx


----------



## Seity

I had my first at 36 and my second at 39. I didn't even try for the second. Just an oops had sex once that month and got caught out.
I found both pregnancies to be incredibly easy. Easy births too. Most younger moms seemed to have it a lot harder than I did. I don't buy the whole older = harder.
If anything, I'm more confident in myself and don't let others opinions sway me unlike someone younger might.


----------



## hillarylmt

I had my son at 29, and now am having my second at 38. I had a really easy pregnancy with my son, and so far this is shaping up to be the same, maybe even better as I think I am in better shape than I was then. Plus I'm not giving in to the "I can eat anything and everything I want" temptation as I did with him. 
I did have some spotting in the first trimester and that was scary, but it all turned out fine, and have not had any in several weeks. 
Other than that, I feel like a million bucks!! :thumbup:


----------



## FeistyMom

First was at 29, second at 31, third at 33, and now #4 is due a couple of months short of my 36th bday.

The 'not really active labor but annoying and regular contraction' phase lasted a LONG time with #1, but the active labor and transition FLEW by - I was actually freaked out that later babies would be born in the car. But everything evened out.

Overall I would say the pregnancies themselves have been getting harder - most likely due to the muscles already being loose, and not really the age thing, plus the running after a toddler and other kids contributes to fatigue. Labors seemed to be easier for me each time. Recover post-partum was a mixed bag. I had a minor complication with #1, so it took a while for my lady-bits to fully heal, but physically I was back in shape right quick. MUCH faster than with #2 and #3; I managed to drop the weight with both of them, but I still feel flabby - my tummy never quite bounced back.

Honestly some of the differences might have more to do with the number of children you have already had versus your age when you started, plus overall health levels.


----------



## BunnyN

Thanks for all the replies ladies, it's interesting to hear your experiences. I had awful morning sickness in tri 1 and part of tri 2 which I'm not looking forward to again, I'm not sure how I'll cope with that and a toddler. Because of that I actually lost a pile of wieght during pregnancy but my bump was huge and I don't think my tummy will ever quite be the same. #2 isn't going to help my tummy but I can live with that. I had complications with a seperation of the placenta at 13 weeks which was pretty scary and landed me on bed rest for a few weeks, also hard with a toddler but I'm hoping that was a one off. Tri 3 was great and I loved my huge bump. Labour was great, just very long, and recovery was quick. Your experiences have given me more confidence in the idea of having two more :). I guess more of my reservations have to do with having small children and being pregnant at the same time rather than age. I did have high BP during pregnancy which isn't likely to get better with age.


----------



## onceisenough1

I had my son at 29 and now I am 36 and 6 months pregnant. I notice now I am more tired but it could also be because I have a 7 year old LOL


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my first at 36 and the pregnancy was easy peasy with no complications. I also had a super fast recovery and lost my baby weight and more by the time I went back to work.


----------



## J22

i had my first 5 weeks ago at age 39 so cant compare but had a great pregnancy, working out until 8 months atleast 4 times a week, and an easy birth, only 20 mins pushing. i think it rwally all depends on how you look after yourself and it doesnt mean pregnancy needs to be tough after 35.

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had all 3 of my girls in my 20's. . (21, 25 and 27)

So far this pg has been pretty much the same as the others that I can remember. LOL! I think I may be a little more sore earlier. I also started out much heavier this time which could be contributing to the aches and pains.


----------



## cath

I had my first at 33 and am currently pregnant with number 2 at 36. I have found both pregnancies incredibly hard going but I suffer with hyperemesis and I probably would have had that at whatever age I fell pregnant. I do feel more tired this time round but not sure if that is an age thing or just because I have a 3 year old to run around after this time and I can't just sit and rest when I want to. If you suffered sickness in your first pregnancy, I would try to have people on standby to help out with your older child in case you feel rough again.


----------



## BunnyN

cath said:


> I had my first at 33 and am currently pregnant with number 2 at 36. I have found both pregnancies incredibly hard going but I suffer with hyperemesis and I probably would have had that at whatever age I fell pregnant. I do feel more tired this time round but not sure if that is an age thing or just because I have a 3 year old to run around after this time and I can't just sit and rest when I want to. If you suffered sickness in your first pregnancy, I would try to have people on standby to help out with your older child in case you feel rough again.

Yeh, morning sickness is what worries me the most. I was awful with it 1st time around. I could hardly move. Labour was way better than morning sickness, lol! Thankfully it did go away at about 17 weeks though.


----------

